# Quote of the day



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Australian Labor Party senate leader Penny Wong blamed Morrison for mishandling the cancellation of the nuclear submarines deal...

“It is not in our national interest to make our friends so angry and so disappointed,” she said. *“The French would be asking, with friends like this, who needs enemies?”*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Wisdom from "The Analects (论语)"? 😂


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What are some of the most mind-blowing facts?

The inside of the ****** and the inside of a cheek is made of the same tissue.
There are more hydrogen atoms in a teaspoon of water than there are teaspoons of water in the sea.
A blue whale's fart bubble is large enough to hold a horse.
From when it was discovered to when it was declassified as a planet, Pluto did not make a full orbit around the sun.
90% of the population on Earth lives in the Northern Hemisphere.
The measurement of time, the second, is called that because it's the second division of the hour. (Why aren't minutes "first's?)
The word bed actually looks like a bed.
Human beings only use one nostril at a time. Each nostril takes a turn at being dormant (about 5 minutes), as the other nostril does all the work.
All of the planets could fit between the earth and the moon.
Hippos have pink urine.
There were still mammoths roaming the earth by the time the pyramids were being constructed.
The world's largest living organism is one huge mushroom that lives underground somewhere in North America.
Male giraffes continuously headbutt females in the bladder until they urinate. He then tastes the pee to determine whether the female is ovulating. If she is, it's business time.
111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321.
It would take 1,200,000 mosquitoes, each sucking once, to completely drain the average human of blood.
Abalones (a snail) have 5 assholes.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why does Cristiano Ronaldo still live with his mother?

Reporter asks: Why is your mom still living with you? Why don’t you build her a house?
Cristiano Ronaldo:
“My mother raised me and she would give her life for me, she would go to sleep hungry, just to let me eat, we had no money at all.








*She worked 7 days out of 7 days and at night as a cleaner to buy my first shoes, so that I could be a player, all my success is dedicated to her and thanks to her and as long as she has a life, she will always be by my side, she has everything I can give.
She is my refuge and my greatest gift” !!!!*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*If you love life don't waste time ...
Because time is what life is made of.*
Bruce Lee...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*The words of Bill Gates after the death of Steve Jobs in 2011 also shows all the respect of the founder of Microsoft for his friend:*



> “Steve and I first met nearly 30 years ago, and have been colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half our lives. The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come. For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, it’s been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely.”


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

If there are 7 hundred million trillion planets like the Earth, then why is this planet the only one with intelligent life?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*"So many people enter and leave your life! Hundreds of thousands of people! You have to keep the door open so*
*they can come in! But it also means you have to let them go!"*

*Jonathan Safran Foer*


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Boards don't hit back. *


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Who is the best example of a Covid denier who later changed their mind?

Tony Green was a COVID denier.








** Mr. Green

He referred to the pandemic as a “scamdemic” and refused to wear a mask. On June 13th of 2020, he and his partner hosted a house party where reportedly no one wore masks. He hasn’t said how many people were in attendance.

Green felt sick the next day. Two days later, his partner and his parents did as well. His partner's parents were not sick immediately and went to Austin for the birth of their first grandchild. Two other family members accompanied them.

Everyone on the Austin trip, including the newborn’s parents, fell ill with COVID. To make a long, sad story short, 14 people associated with the house party contracted coronavirus. Green’s father-in-law’s mother died. The next day, the father-in-law was put on a ventilator.

To say that Green feels horrible about what happened would be a huge understatement.
Don’t take it from me. Here is what Mr. Green has to say about the matter:


> *You cannot imagine the guilt I feel, knowing that I hosted the gathering that led to so much suffering. You cannot imagine my guilt at having been a denier, carelessly shuffling through this pandemic, making fun of those wearing masks, and social distancing. You cannot imagine my guilt at knowing that my actions convinced both our families it was safe when it wasn’t.
> For those who deny the virus exists or who downplay its severity, let me assure you: The coronavirus is very real and extremely contagious. Before you even know you have it, you’ve passed it along to your friends, family, coworkers, and neighbors.*


He continued:


> *To ignore or question the validity of this virus, its contagiousness, or the consequences of selfish attitudes is — at this stage — completely stupid.
> I am calling myself out first, but now this is personal, and I fell on my sword. And I promise you, if we continue being more worried about the disruption to our lives than we are about stopping this virus, not one American will be spared.*


I couldn’t have said it better myself.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

why rats, papa?
rats are the lowliest and most despised of all creature, my love. If they have a purpose, so do we all.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

